# Ice Shanty Discussions



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Okay guys Im looking at getting an ice shanty here very shortly. My top 4 choices are 

Otter 2 man clam style
frabil 2 man clam style
Clam " "" "" 
Eskimo

I've had the clam and the frabil. The frabil by design is FAR better then the clam with the exception of the tarp issues that I had. I went through 2 in a month that the factory replaced. The clam is a lot more reliable but lacks the room unless you step up to a 3 man.

I've never been in the Eskimo but I've heard good reports and the Otter is suppose to be one of the best but they are hard to find. Im also up for any other brands but looking for the flip over 2 person style with built in seating. Thanks


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

Have you seen the trap yukon, Z? Its slightly (2") wider than their old 2 man trap guide, but it has 10" more height when set up according to their site. Ive been in a trap pro and trap voyager.....expensive but very nice, i think. theres no question which 2 man i would get, but different strokes for different folks. good luck with your quest.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah I actually forgot about the Yukon. I think I brought that one up last year in the postings and I forgot about it. That may be the way to go if I cant find an otter.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

like you i have read nothing but good things about otters. never been close to one myself so i cant speak on them but you know what they say, supposed to be a REALLY tough sled, good for pulling behind snowmobiles and all that.

i got the runners for my pro and although they have been very disappointing to a lot of guys, i thought they worked out good. in deep snow they dont seem to help but on ice it glides like nothing. but they do take 95% of the wear.

they need cleaned out every year though. i flipped mine over about a month ago and was surprised how much wear the bottom of my runners/sled had. luckily it was mostly on the runners. they had a lot of rocks stuck in the grooves.

just a few scratches on the actual sled, though....should be ok for a long time.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

just picked up a clam scout 1 man, I really like it, it's the older style and i think it is better than the new one...


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

clam scout, fastest shanty on the ice....


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

I have an Eskimo Traveler, I really like it, lot's of room for poles, heater, Depth finder, easy to set up, large window to look out at tip ups, pretty solid design. Also large enough for three average fishermen to sit in. 2 is very roomy. The poly sled slides very well over the parking lot, ice or deep snow.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

LV... Does that have the built in seating? I dont remember if the Eskimo's do or not and was curious.


----------



## lv2fish (Jun 23, 2005)

Nope, BYOB (Bring Your Own Bucket)


----------



## fishmooften (Apr 9, 2004)

Zfish try Mark's tackle shack for shanties, Last time i was there he had alot of choices,Clam/Frabil/HT. His username is bassmastermjb,you can PM him from the members list, tell him fishmooften sent you,good luck on your ice shanty Quest!


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks I'll tell him that.  Man I was looking online at the Yukon again today there is quite the price jump lol.


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Was looking at the otter site and found this one

http://eelement.appolis.com/OTTEROUTDOORS/eproddetail.asp?S=67&P=5050&PubID=4393&V=7&PID=1708&iss=

It is cheaper than the Yukon but Im not sure the real Otter shanties you have to buy everything seperate which I dont remember? I'll have to keep lookin.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

with the otter "pro" series everything is sold seperately, with their new "wilderness" series everything is included.

they say the "wilderness" series is for the "beginner to intermediate" ice angler.....whatever that means


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Yeah Im not sure.. I think I'll stick with Clam or Frabill. I'll have to check the Yukon out if thats not to my liking I'll go back to the XL Twin.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

anyone know about the clam 2000 shanty??? it looks like something i fished in before and loved it.. and the price is the greatest iv seen.. $200.00 what a great deal to fit 2 people...


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Peon. Im very familar with that shanty but normally when I go ice fishing its extended fishing times 6 + hours. I like the flip up style better because they are much more mobile and normally offer much more comfortable seating


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

if i would fish in a shanty i probally wouldnt come out.. id just fish my poles... and not use my tip ups .. does this shany have much room for two people... and does it have seats????


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

Peon.. The ones that Im looking at have plenty of room for 2 people and they definatly have seats  Thats why Im looking at the specific models. I've owned a few different ones. If your by the Dayton area you're more than welcome to go ice fishing with me come winter. Or if your by Buckeye lake I fish there quite a bit !

Most of the guys that know me know that I get the 2 man incase I have company and I invite people to go. Also I keep my shanty or tent pretty warm  Just ask Big John when I used a deer blind with 2 heaters in 0 degree weather a couple years ago. They made fun of me at 1st but after a bit they wondered how warm it was in there


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

http://www.the-clam.com/clam_2000.html

Clam 2000 $252.95 

the best part of having a shanty is that your hole doesnt freeze back up and your line/guides dont ice up..... 2 pains in the rear! 

also, having a place to "get out of the wind" is really nice.

add a small propane heater (the kind that burns 1lb. canisters) and your set for an all day ice fishing excursion.

the clam 2000 lists $252.95 for the newest model clam sells. you can get an older version for less.

it does not come with seats. from what ive read most guys sit on a coleman style cooler.

ive never fished in one but comparing the size of it set up to the size of my pro, it should be ok for 2 guys. but ive never been in one.

the "clam" syle shanties are much different than the "trap" style shanties.... they both have their advantages and disadvantages. it depends on what kind of ice fishing you do. 

i like the trap style for speed. its setup/breakdown time is extremely fast. the advantages of the clam style is more room and having a premolded floor to keep your feet off the ice. one thing i dont like about clams is there is only one place to put the ice holes. (in the premolded holes in the shanty floor)

trap style seems easier for hauling gear, (because of the tub base) clam style folds up flat like a suitcase.

again, to each his own.

ive gotten a little wordy here (as usual  ) but i think a good shanty is something every serious ice fisherman should consider. i hope to get 10, 20, maybe more, seasons out of mine!


----------



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Shanty? who needs a shanty? Real ice fisherman go out with a stool and drink hot tea to stay warm! I have never fished with one. all I need is my sled and some nice hard ice. 
good fishin


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I have the Clam 5600. I sit on one of those fold out chairs like you take to the fireworks or something, and the other 1 or 2 people sit on a chair or a bucket. If it's only 2 of us, it's chairs. If it's 3, I'm on a chair and they're on buckets. Plenty of room, door and window on either side, in each corner there are holes, 2 singles and 2 doubles, sets up in under 90 seconds and I bought it about this time last year which made it a bit cheaper:$340.00 I also likethe idea of my feet being off the ice and the hole doesn't freeze up so easily. I always take people with me so I needed something a little bigger. I also knew my 3 and 5 yr olds would be going from time to time, and that meant more space. I got a Mr Buddy heater last year for Xmas, and I should be able to sweat in that shanty now! I can go out at 4:00 am and still be comfy at 4:00 pm!!
"Fish Control My Brain" :B Snake


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Hardwaterfan,
I went to that link in your post and I noticed something that up until now I had only seen in sites for Minnesota's ice fishing trailers-carpeted floors. Does that mean that I have to take my shoes off before entering your shanty? I guess that'll be alright.............until I go to leave your shanty and put my feet in my then frozen boots!!
"Fish Control My Brain" :B Snake


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lol...shoes stay outside the house.   

nah....you know why i like that, it keeps the noise down (gear and misc. stuff banging into the plastic tub) but mainly it keeps everything from sliding all over the place. a little double sided tape keeps it in place pretty well but you can rip it out to shake it off. it might add a bit of insulation too but not much. its only a few dollars worth of "runner carpet" that you can buy at lowes or home depot. they sell it on big rolls that they cut to length. plus it looks cool.


----------

